# Bed bug bumper toxic??



## carmen358 (Jul 5, 2008)

I just received some bed bug bumpers in the mail last week - I read great reviews about them and we we planning on using them in our bed for when DP gets up and leaves for work (DD sleeps between us during the night but I'm worried she'll roll too far away when DP leaves).

The problem is they SMELL! SO BAD! Like chemicals...I realize they are fire retardant so that's likely it. Does anyone know if this smell will go away? If we wait to use them will they still be toxic?


----------



## Sonneva (Jun 12, 2008)

The smell goes away. I pretty sensitive to smells and I believe we starting using our bedbugs within a week of them arriving.


----------



## carmen358 (Jul 5, 2008)

Oh good. It's been a week here and they still smell but not as bad. Will put them in the sun for a bit and hopefully that helps!


----------

